# redirect port in the same subnet



## antolap (Oct 23, 2017)

there are 3 machines in the same subnet (192.168.10.0/24)

A 192.168.10.1
B 192.168.10.2
C 192.168.10.3

A connects to B port 100
I would like B to redirect the connection to C (port 200)

is it possibile?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2017)

Fix the issue on A to connect to C directly. You really don't want to bounce packets around as this will make your network opaque. 

What if B is taken offline? If you rely on packets being bounced around you're suddenly confronted with a non-working service because nobody will remember this setting a few months or a year from now.


----------



## antolap (Oct 23, 2017)

at the moment, I don't want to modify A configuration to point to C directly

setting a redirect port, at the moment is better for me because, if C is down, I can ssh into B and redirect port to another server like D or E
I can't ssh in A to modify destination in case C is down

please let me know if I can make this kind of redirection with FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2017)

You're going at it the wrong way. If you want to build some sort of high availability (hot or cold-standby) there are far better solutions. 

Also note that you cannot use PF for this as it simply doesn't allow you to "bounce" packets out the same interface as they came in on.


----------

